# Need Some Sandblasting Advice...Argg.



## Buster1 (May 17, 2012)

I just got my makeshift booth set up and picked up two bags of medium glass bead.  Running it through the gun at about 90 psi with limited to no results on old fenders, wheels, etc.  Emptied 2 or three jars (my gun has a feed can attached, about a quart size).

It seems like the bead is coming out as soon it's all over me and the collection area, but there is no effect on the parts I'm attempting to blast.  Any ideas?  I think maybe the old paint and stuff is too tough and the glass bead is not agressive enough.  My gun is rated to 116 psi, and I finished at about 100 on my last attempt.  Doesn't look like it has the ability to adjust flow of media though.

One thing I realized, I need a hood.  A respirator and shop goggles didn't cut it.

Please let me know what you think and any advice.


----------



## STRADALITE (May 18, 2012)

I use Aluminum Oxide at about the same pressure as you're using and have great results.
From what I read Glass Bead is better suited for softer metals like aluminum, brass and probably pot metal.

JOSH


----------



## magill (Sep 21, 2012)

*Sandblasting advice.*

I have used white silica sand in body shops for years. I works very good and it is a lot cheaper than glass bead or other blasting medias. It can be purchased at landscape suppliers.  Always wear a respirator when blasting. A sandblasting hood makes blasting a lot more pleasant. You can buy them at Harbor Freight.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 21, 2012)

What magill said....
Sounds to me that your gun media oraface is too large. My Northern Hydraulic gun came w/3 different sizes.....
The silica sand was begining to wear out my nozzle end, so I cut short lengths of copper flex fubing to slide inside. That did the trick! Now I just change those every so often.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 16, 2012)

Use the black sand from Lowes (black blast). Silica sand will eventually kill you (maybe an exaggeration). I'm sure it takes years of exposure and lack of respirator, but check out "silicosis", and then decide for yourself. Check out soda blasting as well.

Eastwood has a number of abrasive mediums. Other places sell them as well, but here they are so you have an idea what to look for and what each can be used for.

http://www.eastwood.com/abrasive-blasting/media/abrasive-media.html


----------

